

Ask HN: What browser do you use? - redxblood

Personally, i go with Firefox Beta.<p>If you use a not-so-known browser, please post a link on how to find it!
======
james678
It used to be chrome. But over the last 6 months chrome has become a huge
memory hog. I'm back to Firefox now.

~~~
bgar
Memory hog? Have you tried The Great Suspender[1]? It's really handy when you
have lots of tabs open.

1: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

------
diaz
Firefox, latest version 24 on linux runs very nice. Firefox has been very fast
and stable at least in the last 5 releases.

I can't stand chromium ( I don't use chrome ), it lacks too many options and
it's really annoying that it closes the browser when you close the last tab.
It's a bug, not a feature, god dammit! All the extensions for it are just
hacks that don't really work.

I only open chromium for some weird site not really rendering well or that
displays any bug with adblock turned on in firefox.

------
jslonim
It really depends on what are you looking for a browser, i you want speed, go
with chrome, they developed a realy cool engine now call "blink" and it's
fast, no doubt. But if you want a browser with less errors and you want to
support a free internet and the use of real free software, use firefox,
mozilla fundation is awesome and their comunnity helps eachother out a lot.

------
bifrost
Firefox on desktop/laptop, Safari on phone.

------
bgar
Chrome because it's fast, and it integrates with iOS chrome nicely. Plus
there's a couple extensions I use on a regular basis.

------
meerita
I'm struggle every 3 months. I use Safari then go back to Chrome then go back
to Safari, then go back to Chrome and so on.

------
wikwocket
Opera! Fast, innovative, and standards-compliant since before those things
were cool! Also, mouse gestures are pretty rad.

------
loop0
Firefox and uzbl on Ubuntu

------
TechpinesMary
Chrome all the time.

------
known
IE/FF/CR

------
minussohn
Lynx

~~~
bifrost
I love Lynx, it makes browsing ad-laden websites so much faster :)

------
bedspax
ff

